# Need Help Cleaning Out My SSD



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 2, 2022)

I need to 86 some of the libraries on my SSD, and I figured some of you would have advice on which ones are the least essential. 

I have GTO, IRT, BLT, LBJ, DMV, TLC, SOB, PTA, MDA, and SBD. I also have STD (made with CLAP), but I think that one would be very hard to get rid of. 

Advice?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 2, 2022)

Just do a firmware update on that SSD. I gather it is a 7200 RPM one? With new firmware you can overclock it to double capacity. I did yesterday and now all my warez have elbow room again. Even MNK and POX now fit on it. There are videos on Tiktok how to do this. Good luck fam.


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 2, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Advice?


PDQ


----------



## Mornats (Aug 2, 2022)

Pour a bottle of Jack Daniels over it and the winners will stay standing at the end.


----------



## marius_dm (Aug 2, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I also have STD


There's treatment for that, hopefully...


----------



## tmhuud (Aug 2, 2022)

How could ANYONE except you know what to get rid of?? 

If Jack Daniels doesnt work Try JW Black.


----------



## nolotrippen (Aug 2, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I need to 86 some of the libraries on my SSD, and I figured some of you would have advice on which ones are the least essential.
> 
> I have GTO, IRT, BLT, LBJ, DMV, TLC, SOB, PTA, MDA, and SBD. I also have STD (made with CLAP), but I think that one would be very hard to get rid of.
> 
> Advice?


If you haven't used something in the last year, compress it and move it to a slower drive or burn it to DVD. And don't forget the Jack Daniels!


----------



## Jrides (Aug 2, 2022)

FYI, it was hard not to lol when reading the list of stuff on your SSD. Some of those you listed were TMI (STD? SMH)AFAIK, whether or not any of the suggestions will help is TBD, IMHO. but YMMV.

OP, IDK if your drive is old tech like SATA III etc, but if so, it’s a POS. You should replace it with NVME ASAP.
.


----------



## widescreen (Aug 2, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I need to 86 some of the libraries on my SSD, and I figured some of you would have advice on which ones are the least essential.
> 
> I have GTO, IRT, BLT, LBJ, DMV, TLC, SOB, PTA, MDA, and SBD. I also have STD (made with CLAP), but I think that one would be very hard to get rid of.
> 
> Advice?


Give the GTO to me, please.

I'll be careful with it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 2, 2022)

Nuke the entire SSD from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## cuttime (Aug 2, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> If you haven't used something in the last year, compress it and move it to a slower drive or burn it to DVD. And don't forget the Jack Daniels!


Be careful burning that DVD! The Jack Daniels is flammable!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Just do a firmware update on that SSD. I gather it is a 7200 RPM one? With new firmware you can overclock it to double capacity. I did yesterday and now all my warez have elbow room again. Even MNK and POX now fit on it. There are videos on Tiktok how to do this. Good luck fam.


Thanks, Temme, but I don't have time to spend wading through those looong Tiktok videos. I need help and I need it now! My SSD is an SSDump!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 2, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> If you haven't used something in the last year, compress it and move it to a slower drive or burn it to DVD. And don't forget the Jack Daniels!


I did compress the SBD. I don't want to report what happened.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 2, 2022)

widescreen said:


> Give the GTO to me, please.
> 
> I'll be careful with it.


I actually think I'm going to keep that one.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Nuke the entire SSD from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


That seems extreme. I'm thinking about burning some of them to CDs as DVDs are pricey.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 2, 2022)

cuttime said:


> Be careful burning that DVD! The Jack Daniels is flammable!


I'm definitely keeping the Jack Daniels. There's a Spitfire sale on now and I am trying to make space in case I buy something. But if I do buy a Spitfire library, I will need the Jack Daniels.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Aug 2, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I'm definitely keeping the Jack Daniels. There's a Spitfire sale on now and I am trying to make space in case I buy something. But if I do buy a Spitfire library, I will need the Jack Daniels.


Oh! So you are the reason Spitfire's luminaries give us all a wide berth! That is the most devastating joke at Spitfire's expense I've yet read!

*Trigger warning for a joke with no real criticism intended:* Of course, the worst joke at Spitfire's expense is completely _un_readable. It's Paul Thomson's book!

I'll get my coat. And my galoshes.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 2, 2022)

I recommend getting STD.

But then 86 it.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 2, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Oh! So you are the reason Spitfire's luminaries give us all a wide berth! That is the most devastating joke at Spitfire's expense I've yet read!


I keed! I keed!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 2, 2022)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I recommend getting STD.
> 
> But then 86 it.


I got STD. Got it in my GTO.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 2, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I got STD. Got it in my GTO.


And it's not a PIA?


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 2, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> . . . But if I do buy a Spitfire library, I will need the Jack Daniels.


First the Jack Daniels, *then* the Spitfire sale
(What could possibly go wrong?)


----------



## Mornats (Aug 3, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> First the Jack Daniels, *then* the Spitfire sale
> (What could possibly go wrong?)


Gotta sell Phobos somehow....


----------

